# DockBarX, XFCE -> emake fail!

## Gnoore

Tag zusammen,

ich habe Xfce laufen und hätte nun gern DockBarX. Das ist einfacher gesagt als getan.

Bei einem emerge läuft auch alles soweit ohne Probleme bis er zu dem Punkt kommt wo er das gnome-panel installieren will.

Dort bricht er ab und gibt ein "emake failed" aus.

Den Log hab ich mal als Pastebin drangehangen.

http://pastebin.com/S1CPk0YA

Hoffe es kann mir jmd helfen.

Ich danke euch schonmal im vorraus.

greetz

----------

